# Vodafone is in Airtel will take a beating likely



## viruses (Sep 22, 2007)

Vodafone with over 200 million customers and in 26 countries is in india officially now.
Airtel will probably go down as it cannot face vodafone.what do you guys think?


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

the market is big enough airtel will not go down ... airtel knew abt vodafone's entry for a long time and obviously have thought about strategies ... besides if airtel could over take hutch and survive with reliance 


vodafone is sure to shake up the market ... i read somewhr ... they are gonna come up with 666/- 777/- plans with cell fones .... so the market will only get better no 1 will go down ....



PS: what vodafone has out of india does not determine what they will have here


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2007)

Airtel is the strongest gsm player.. It cannot lose out on its home pitch..


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

MeraBharathMahaan-Airtel,idea or any.btwn essar is still their(vadafone) partner?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, essar still holds stake as due to govt. policies a foreign company can't haf 100% holding. its Vodaphone-Essar.


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2007)

essar bpl mein bhi hai .... sab jagah paisa daal k rakha hai ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

no bpl anymore imav. it has been fully bought over by hutch sometime ago. so finally we haf only airtel, vodaphone, bsnl as the major GSM players now (reliance is yet to catch up, idea is limited to few circles so is aircel)


----------



## Pathik (Sep 23, 2007)

and afaik essar has full control of bpl too.. Rite??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2007)

as i said, there is NO MORE bpl brand existent! its only the old sim cards that show bpl (just like they show hutch even tho its vodaphone now).

unless vodaphone improves on plans, services and facilities i don't think they will be a thread to anyone.


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 23, 2007)

No, it is still called BPL in Mumbai, but it is owned by Hutch.

As far as Vodafone's entry in Indian market goes, they are competing in a completely new market this time - A market with the worlds cheapest rates. And i do not think airtel would sit silently saying that its Vodafone from 26 countie with a 200 million userbase!

Airtel was the first indian cos to touch the 25 millions users and was one of the top 10 mobile service provider in the world, atleast till some time back.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

well vodafone was in 26 countries but india is still different from other so no fear for airtel still a big player (at least in india )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> As far as Vodafone's entry in Indian market goes, they are competing in a completely new market this time - A market with the worlds cheapest rates.


Cheapest rates??Have you ever seen vodafones call rates in europe and what cool phones they provide at dirt cheap rates with their connection.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 23, 2007)

Its too early to say anything, but if both of them try be the number 1 it would be the consumers who would be get the most benefit


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 23, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Cheapest rates??Have you ever seen vodafones call rates in europe and what cool phones they provide at dirt cheap rates with their connection.


 
Thats what i had read in one of the papers once. We in India have 10p/M, i do not think any country over there has it so low, i may be wrong though. I have no source for it.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 23, 2007)

only thing im looking for from vodafone is broadband conxn using 3G ... @ cheap rates..


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 23, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> only thing im looking for from vodafone is broadband conxn using 3G ... @ cheap rates..


 
3G introduction wont be sped up on Vodafone's Entry.

3G spectrum allocation is witheld due to the Defence Min. demand for an alternate means of secure comm. Acc to the latest standing, they shall soon be releasing 2G spectrum for Mum n delhi, followed by 2G release for the other circles and then the 3G release.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 23, 2007)

read somewhere that vodafone can launch some handset which may price only Rs.666..... the phone maker may be ZTE of china....


----------



## Stick (Sep 23, 2007)

Vodafone known for High Call Charges in UK/EU and UAE some time back when Hutch goint to finalise the deal with VF (vodafone) I read same (sorry can't remember the source) ....


----------



## shantanu (Sep 23, 2007)

how is the network ? i mean better than Airtel ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> how is the network ? i mean better than Airtel ?



Hutch (Or Vodafone) is a operates at 1800 Mhz, against Airtel and other which operate at 800 MHz. This means better voice clarity, but it has a flip side. As the range of the waves and penetrating power is less they have to install more towers for transmission at higher frequencies. You are more likely to lose a Hutch (Vodafone) signal in a building than an Airtel or Spice signal. This is from personal experience.
These problems can be resolved by fitting a booster on the building. The company normally installs these free after entering an agreement with the building owners. I do not know who supplies the electricity for the booster though.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 23, 2007)

Is vodafone going to start internet service also???..any idea guys??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

I really hope they do.


----------



## rajat.forever (Sep 23, 2007)

i think dis is like india Vs pakistan match in 20-20,
no body can guess wat will happen next????????


----------



## Stick (Sep 24, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> You are more likely to lose a Hutch (Vodafone) signal in a building than an Airtel or Spice signal.



I have exact opposite experience, where my friends AirTel didn't get signal, my hutch gets. 



> The company normally installs these free *after entering an agreement with the building owners*. I do not know who supplies the electricity for the booster though.



[FONT=&quot]You answered your own question, building owner/society gains monthly Rental from Booster Company and in return they agree to provide electricity.[/FONT]


----------



## djmykey (Sep 24, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> I have exact opposite experience, where my friends AirTel didn't get signal, my hutch gets.
> [FONT=&quot]You answered your own question, building owner/society gains monthly Rental from Booster Company and in return they agree to provide electricity.[/FONT]


AFAIK the service provider itself applies for an Commercial meter and uses the electricity from that meter for its antenna's and booster's. If any building owner gives power then I'm not sure about it. But I guess this is how it works.


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 24, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Hutch (Or Vodafone) is a operates at 1800 Mhz, against Airtel and other which operate at 800 MHz.



Excuse me, but you clearly have no Idea what you are talking about. 

When Hutch / Vodafone first started in India ( Hutchinson Max or Maxtouch if you may), they operated @ 900Mhz. They did not get a license to operate at 1800Mhz up until August, 2001. ( Source )

Whereas Airtel on the other hand has always operated @ 1800Mhz. That is why, you need a dual-band handset to use their SIMs.

Just a personal input here, but Airtel's network is far more superior than Hutch's ( now Vodafone ). Not only in the outdoors, but even in basements, lifts and corridoors.


----------



## gsmsikar (Sep 30, 2007)

read this 

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News_...raw_up_joint_strategy/articleshow/2388047.cms

now what u all say ?


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 30, 2007)

dude,

out of personal experience i am telling you, in chennai, i never get a full strentgth( 5 bars) airtel signal and i always get a 5 bar from hutch( vodafone)

the airtel netowrk in chennai is very very poor..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 30, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but you clearly have no Idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When Hutch / Vodafone first started in India ( Hutchinson Max or Maxtouch if you may), they operated @ 900Mhz. They did not get a license to operate at 1800Mhz up until August, 2001. ( Source )
> 
> Whereas Airtel on the other hand has always operated @ 1800Mhz. That is why, you need a dual-band handset to use their SIMs.



Maybe in Delhi and some other parts of India(see first link below), but all over India Airtel are @900MHz. Why don't you ask them  
Hutch on the other hand has ALWAYS operated at 1800MHz
See here
*www.gsmworld.com/roaming/gsminfo/cou_in.shtml

and 

*www.answers.com/topic/gsm-frequency-ranges


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 30, 2007)

1) You'd mentioned 800MHz  which isn't the case 
2) See the source I posted. That's hutchinson-whampoa'a site which says they did not get 1800MHz license until 2001.


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 16, 2007)

vodafone SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  exorbitsnt rates for tehir pre paid services as well as for their GPRS services !! in chennai/madras..!!!!!!!!!! while airtel charges jusr 345 Monthly for UNLIMITED internet through GPRS in chennai, Vodoafone doesnt have such a Package at all. they have some rates like 10 paisa for 10 Kbps which is a damn thing !!!! they are cheatin people !!! down wirh voda fone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moshel (Dec 16, 2007)

me myself using Hutch, now vodafone still havent seen any difference in the services nor i have seen any innovative service coming in the market. and rates seem to be going high day by day!!

Airtel is too big to be beaten now. cant say that much abt idea. probably after some time, it will be bought out too.

@nucleuskore. as per my knowledge Airtel is operating @ 1800 Mhz. Vodafone, idea and BSNL is operating @ 900 Mhz.
the thing is that every 4th entrant in the gsm spectrum wud get 1800 Mhz freq. and atleast in Gujarat Airtel was the 4th entrant.


----------



## Stick (Dec 16, 2007)

From last 2 months, after Takeover by Vodafone, hutch use including me get very FRUSTRATED due to CALL DROP problem.

Each day on an average 2 out of 4 calls drop automatically and either I or my caller loose money and some time it creates BAD MISSUNDERSTANDINGS, like on of my Friend Success to call me on 3rd time (2 time I received call but he didn't hear my voice while I hear him clearly ) "Bada seth ho gaya hai kya, mera phone attend karne ka Time Nahin Hai Kya" 

He is being my friend from last 25 yrs but never use such language, but I know that he too hurts, thinking that I'm not ATTENDING HIS CALLS. 

I plan to Shift Airtel - from last 4 yrs - I was proud used of Orange/Hutch, but Vodafone feel me to Repent on my decision to be with them.

  So don't very about "AirTel" or any other Player as Vodafones mistakes makes and boost other ones to Survive and penetrates deep in Market. All are waiting for Number Portability, the day, it's implicated all Hangover of All GSM players will end just within a WEEK. 

*PS: ISD call is less than 0.80 paisa per minutes while Local CAll is Rs.1.99. See How ALL GSM Player Loot us. Where business is less they offer cheap rate and where business is Tremendous they charge Rs.1.99/- per minutes.*


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea, been hearing about Vodafone's call dropping problem a lot lately.
Also, their GPRS servers been going down a lot lately.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 17, 2007)

Well.. Airtel is too big. And add to it their pan india presence in all the circles, Vodafone has a mighty task at hand. Been with Airtel since the last four years. Local calls at 50p and one number p) at 10p. All other mobiles and landline @ 1.50p. Thats my call rates.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 20, 2007)

As far as Call rates r concerned... i think Vodafone is better....

Mine.. 3 Hutch phones 10p/min
other mobiles 75p/min
landline 1.20 rs/min
& on 3 Rs. rental every day... i get 500 msgs free/day 

If i top up for 98Rs. i can get 10p to all hutch mobiles... n other mpbiles @ 49 paise, and std @ 1.50 rs./min...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 20, 2007)

I too agree with Stick. Lately (after the takeover) the QOS of Vodafone is simply pathetic. Calls getting dropped, being billed for non existent services, getting banned for calling CC etc are some of the newly cropped problems for me. Hence I take solace on my BSNL prepaid these days.


----------



## Stick (Dec 20, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> As far as Call rates r concerned... i think Vodafone is better....
> 
> Mine.. 3 Hutch phones 10p/min
> other mobiles 75p/min
> ...



Whats the Plan Name & How much (total with tax) you requires to pay as FIXED Monthly Charges?  

I top up (prepaid customer) with Rs.49/- per month and roaming @ Rs.1/- per minute.  

Take Care

Thanks


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

Airtel(GSM) 	              -     50908636
Reliance (CDMA + GSM    -     37835970
Vodafone Essar(GSM) 	 -     37186630
BSNL(GSM) 	             -     31032779
Tata (CDMA) 	            -     20208983
IDEA(GSM) 	             -     19421968
Aircel(GSM) 	              -     8524005
Spice(GSM) 	             -       3570276
MTNL(GSM) 	            -      2825859
BPL(GSM) 	              -     1201464

Source: *www.india-cellular.com/Market-Share.html

As per these figures i think, it's not at all easy even for VODAFONE to beat Airtel...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 20, 2007)

I will go for the better service provider ..not any Airtel or vodafone ,I don't care whether airtel goes down or not


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 20, 2007)

*www.coai.in/archives_statistics_2007_q4.htm will help to keep track of mobile service providers in each state


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 20, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Whats the Plan Name & How much (total with tax) you requires to pay as FIXED Monthly Charges?
> 
> I top up (prepaid customer) with Rs.49/- per month and roaming @ Rs.1/- per minute.
> 
> ...



I am frm chennai... 

I dont know the plan name.. anyway chk it in their website...

I just recharged for 888 & 6 months valididty with talk time arnd 700... 

two good top up option...
i) Bonus Recharge 98: Calls to TN Vodafoone @ 10p/ min, other TN mobiles@ 49p/min, STD to Vodafone mobiles @ Re 1/min and STD to other mobiles at Rs 1.50/min

ii) Bonus Recharge 59: Calls to TN Vodafone @ 30p/min, other TN mobiles @49p/min and STD to other mobiles at Rs 1.50/min


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 21, 2007)

Beat this vodafone offer.Here is my tariff:
Voucher cost Rs.295
Validity 1yr
Call Charges 50p to any mobile for 1yr.Yes to any mobile
STD 2.65 to any phone
SMS 10p @ Rs.31 topup card monthly

This is available only in bangalore.


----------



## sai_cool (Dec 21, 2007)

> Beat this vodafone offer.Here is my tariff:
> Voucher cost Rs.295
> Validity 1yr
> Call Charges 50p to any mobile for 1yr.Yes to any mobile
> ...



i have the same plan.. i am frm chennai....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2007)

For time being visit *www.Airtel.com 

Yöü will know the funny part in it..

Ok my verdict.. 

Airtel cant be bet by any network in INDIA..!


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 24, 2007)

bad clarity and too many call drops.


----------



## keshavasiva (Dec 24, 2007)

Everything in hyde
Airtel:
Good Signal. Good Coverage. Good voice quality. No GPRS connection drops . Good help and response at CC.
Internet 15/-pd and unlimited download.

Vodafone:
Ave Signal, Ok coverage, Good voice quality, lot of cross talks and call drops, donno about GPRS, i donno the situation now but may b a couple of months back  they used to charge even for the messages sent to CC or other special numbers used to activate or deactivate services. Once they abruptly activated hello tunes with some vulgar song and i had to pay 3/- for it by sending a msg to some special number and de-activating it; 
Internet 10ps per 10KB  damn expensive. I download a lotto stuff and cant afford such a connection. 
I have both the connections and only use Airtel for GPRS thru my SE fone.

Vodafone ll find it very difficult to beat Airtel. Many coll goers used to prefer hutch(now voda...) but now its no more. I too was crazy and took a hutch  connection  but now am settled with airtel  leaving out that hutch to mom.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 25, 2007)

In vodafone... U have unlimited GPRS Option for 24 hrs @ Rs. 19!!

I got frustrated wen i phoned to my frnd who is having caller tune and accidently... i pressed '*' .... later i got msg saying u have activated Caller tunes!! 
Wont they get any confirmation??? :MAD:

Here in chennai no msgs r free...  
I am paying daily Rs.3 for 500 free msgs! !


----------



## hdsk.23 (Dec 25, 2007)

in punjab i am telling u only airtel will survive in the last as all other operators network is very weak (talking about only GSM...).
I tell u about vodafone....in patiala it even does not take signal in house as its tower is just half km away from there.....
and about BSNL....oh my god.. i have also got struck by taking BSNL.....no doubt it is very cheap but u can only see ur balance as when u try to call it will not work....even if ur cell is in ur pocket then it will not receive the signal...
and airtel has never received any problem.....


----------

